# Documentation required for DOA Interview?



## StephN (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello all 

I'm an American citizen here in SA on a 90 day passport, and my fiance (South African citizen) and I are planning to marry here on June 3rd before I return to the U.S. and organize a Temporary Residency Visa so I can come back and stay with him in SA.

I understand from reading other threads on this forum that we will need:
(1) a letter of no impediment, and 
(2) an interview with the Department of Home Affairs
BEFORE the wedding in order for the marriage to be legal. 

Can anyone enlighten me as to what documentation we will need to bring to the interview? We are planning to walk in to the Pretoria office tomorrow and hopefully get an interview.

(Also, if anyone else has gone through or IS going through a similar process [US citizen marrying SA citizen and immigrating here], we'd certainly welcome any advice or information! We're starting out clueless, and clear info is difficult to come by!)

Thanks so much!
Steph


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get married in South Africa, but you might be waiting a long time for the marriage certificate. I would try and get a time frame. This could be a hold up.


----------

